# Chubby



## chubby bunny (Aug 16, 2011)

I will miss you dearly chubs. I never knew I wanted a rabbit but I guess God did because he sent you to me. RIP dear Chubby bunny, and I know there is plenty of kale in bunny heaven.


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry Chubby crossed the rainbow bridge. It sounds like younhave lots of great memories


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2011)

we're so sorry for your loss. We never started out wanting bunnies, but so glad we have them now. Rest in Peace and binky free sweet boy.


----------

